# Kind of upset - suspended from BYC!! I don't know why!



## chubbydog811 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am sad and desperate at this point. I went to get on BYC and it says my account has been suspended!   

I don't really know why! It was working fine this morning...I haven't posted/said anything on there that was against the rules, or started any major conflict, so why have I been suspended? I'm hoping it's them, not me, and that it will work later...I can't even view the website outside of the forum (stupid me for always staying logged in!)! Is anyone else having this problem? I can't even email a moderator to see why it has been blocked if it isn't a screw up on their part...

All I have to say is


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know what is going on but I just went there and this is what it says. Hi BYC Friends!

Sorry, we need to do some unexpected work on the server. We hope to have things   back up ASAP. 

In the meantime, please visit our sister sites
Maybe just problems with the server.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jun 8, 2011)

It happened to everyone that was logging on. 

I was scared there for a bit, couldn't figure out what I had done wrong!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that!!!!   I never got that message, it just said I was suspended...

Yay!! I'm glad it wasn't me!


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

I almost fainted.  It wasn't as bad as when I saw Skyherd had been closed, though, since I knew that it had to really have been closed. However, I knew I hadn't done anything to get suspended or banned from the site.


----------



## karl e. lutz the great (Jun 8, 2011)

So that is what is going on! Glad to see my byc buddies somwhere else in the cyber wurld!


----------



## elevan (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't get on to BYC right now either.  They must be having some difficulties.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's fixed!! Yay 
Thanks guys for letting me know that the site was just down...I was almost panicking there for a minute


----------

